# Al Reem Island Marina Square



## Expathopefull

Hi guys,

I'm coming to Abu Dhabi in 14 days!!! Looking at al Reem for apartments for a small family. My main question is, are there still problems at marina square like water pressure, hot water etc or have the maintenance company sorted all this out? 

Would be great to hear from people who live there, or know people that do  

Looking forward to your replies.......


----------



## dzey

no problems - i live here for 3 months and quality is very nice, no problems


----------



## ocbarney

Marine square is great! Been living there for 6 months and no problems at all. 

BUT - if I had a choice to move, especially with kids - I would head to Sun/Sky Tower. So convenient and the pool/gym is amazing. 

Good luck!


----------



## Expathopefull

Thanks guys, 

Sun/sky just out of my range unfortunately. Just out of interest, which towers are you in?

I heard marina heights 1 has many many problems, but I've also heard 360 has a new CEO and they're doing a good job now. 

Looking at either Marina Blue, Marina heights 1 or Tala, as we want a balcony too. 

Cheers for the input, 8 days to go


----------



## ocbarney

I'm in RAK Tower - which I think is supposed to be one of the best in Marina Square terms of maintenance. It's quiet, great view of the sea and the apartments are quite large. Wish the gym and pool area were better but at least they got'em! No balcony. But a balcony is a bit of a mixed bag over here, I think. They get dusty and dirty very quickly -- plus summer is a-coming! My old apartment had one and I never ended up using it.

Good luck with your move! I think anywhere on Reem is a great place to be!


----------



## nafets

I am in Durrah tower and had great reports


----------



## dzey

Durrah and RAK are two best towers in Marina Square - both in size and quality. They are actually same as Sky/Sun - but with less fancy pool/gym and therefore few dirhams cheaper (however still much more expensive than other towers in Marina Sq).

But there is lots of new development going on as well in the other parts of Reem island - so plenty to choose from.


----------



## Kirkpatrick

*Marina square*

We have lived in al durrah tower for two years,will now have to leave,as it has turned into a nightmare,of loud noisy children.

At all hours of the day and night,they are all totally out of control,it used to be a lovely quiet relaxing place for us,within six months of the building next door filling up,this is what has happened.

Many complaints by lots of people,their parents informed,we still have this problem???

So think again before being in a hurry to live here.


----------

